# Planet Polish Wheel Seal+Shine



## purplechris (Dec 6, 2012)

I assume there has been a review on this before, just wanted to say i love this stuff, not that expensive, goes on easy, comes off easy and looks awesome, sheeting with beading with whats left over.

My new favorite wheel seal think it was a tenner










hazing










done










wet


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Agreed. I love this stuff - cheap, dead easy to use and it works perfectly, for ages. IMO no need to use or try anything else again.


----------



## Ruby's Dad (Oct 13, 2012)

I use this too and it lasts for ages. Fantastic VFM - no need to try anything else.


----------



## purplechris (Dec 6, 2012)

Agreed in fact once my autobahn and pbw has gone this will be my only wheel seal and I am ok with that

Any ideas how long it lasts?


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

I also love this my wheels are now 3 years old and looking brand new still.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Yep, totally agree, really does a brilliant job (easily) and a nice lovely finish/shine to my alloys.


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

+1 for Plant Polish Wheel Seal + Shine

Love the stuff... results speak for themselves


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

good M:thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

such a lovely motor


----------



## purplechris (Dec 6, 2012)

damn bmw make some nice wheels, i mean i love the wheels that came with my volvo above but damn beemers you got some nice wheels lol


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

Just reading this made me order some lol


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

yet to use my bottle! keep forgetting


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Very good stuff but was dropped from my range for Fk1000p.


----------



## purplechris (Dec 6, 2012)

bero1306 said:


> Very good stuff but was dropped from my range for Fk1000p.


Not used that yet

Anyone tried any other planet polish stuff, the chrome they do looks promising


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

Still looking good


----------



## Browser (Oct 11, 2009)

I love the stuff easy to apply and lasts great!


----------



## SootyNicko (Nov 11, 2006)

First wheel sealant I tried... lasts well through winter


----------



## jason_price85 (May 16, 2010)

So I'm guessing this is not worth getting over fk1000p I am currently using?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

This is a brilliant wheel sealant. It adds a great shine. 2 coats will see it last 6 months. It's easy to use and buffs easily. The bottle will last for ages. It punches well above its weight for them price.


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

purplechris said:


> damn bmw make some nice wheels, i mean i love the wheels that came with my volvo above but damn beemers you got some nice wheels lol


Cheers mate total nightmare to clean though


----------



## purplechris (Dec 6, 2012)

snoopin said:


> Cheers mate total nightmare to clean though


Can imagine i would take one off a weekend just after the winter and clay and seal, that's what i plan to do if the durability cuts the mustard


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry for sounding stupid... but I've never 'sealed' my wheels before - Whats the best way to apply this?


----------



## purplechris (Dec 6, 2012)

pharmed said:


> Sorry for sounding stupid... but I've never 'sealed' my wheels before - Whats the best way to apply this?


personally i do this.

Clean - Billberry or Smart Wheels
Iron X and Iron X Paste for those cornors
Clay if i need to

Then to apply the wheel seal i use make up sponges from the quid shop those triangle ones, leave to haze and buff.

Never done it but plan to remove wheels in summer and do the whole lot back to front :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

A good cleaner polish after decontamination will help too


----------



## purplechris (Dec 6, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> A good cleaner polish after decontamination will help too


never thought of that, what would you recommend for that?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I've always just used my cheapest one on the shelf

Usually srp or dj lime prime lite


----------



## Metblackrat (May 1, 2012)

purplechris said:


> never thought of that, what would you recommend for that?


I use Werkstat Acrylic Prime but Tough Prep should be just as good.


----------



## purplechris (Dec 6, 2012)

awesome as long as its ok for matt diamond cut wheels i am happy


----------



## 330i (Feb 20, 2013)

mite try some of this instead of my FK


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

It's wicked stuff and good beading too :[email protected]


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

Not sure why I don't get these results. Have 208M wheels on the wifes 1 series and white powdercoated OZ Ultraleggeras on my mini. Both suffer brake dust build up and are hard to clean which I put down to brake pad formula used by BMW. Rim Wax and Planet Polish offer little protection in my experience. Have even tried C Quartz applied inside and that doesn't help much either.....


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

It won't prevent them getting dirty 


Just makes them easier to clean


----------

